
Rubytoolbox (great resource for rails) at risk of shutting down - africajam
https://github.com/rubytoolbox/rubytoolbox/issues/1
======
africajam
I am really sad to hear this. Rubytoolbox is a great resource and it will be
sad to lose it.

